# What y'all think? It's custom!



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Just figured I'd share my latest mod. I went and had it made at a sign shop for $25. It's the size of a standard auto license plate (6"x12")

Let me know what ya think. It's made out of aluminum plate.










Without flash









With flash









Can't thank MIMB enough for all that both the staff and members do to make us "mudders/ATVers" have a great forum to get together!

MIMB 4 ever lol


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice! 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice i like it


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Just thought I'd also share this lol









If the license plate ain't enough this is what I did after I installed the plate


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

bring me one


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i definitely like that wheeler its on!
that bar b que be lookin right too! 
:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

That is awesome and true dedication to a great site.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang i forgot to send your stickers  will be in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> dang i forgot to send your stickers  will be in the mail tomorrow!


If u have a couple more I'm gonna have 2 quads in the garage as of next week 


Edit: as always thank ya Polaris425


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks great man!


----------

